# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  how to get is key currently pressed

## Chas3down

Trying to get something to happen in a rotation and for the condition I want it to happen when a key is pressed (not toggled) how would I do this?

----------


## MrTheSoulz

If your using a generic unlocker you can only make use of shift; control; alt.
You can make use of them by using the already existing conditions like "modifer.control"; "modifer.shift"; etc...
You can also do "modifier.lshift" this means left shift only or "modifier.rshift" for the right shift key.

If your using FH things get alot more interesting, with FH you can make use of ALL keys.
It does require you to know a bit of lua, heres a example i use to know if i'm moving in-game:



```
local function _manualMoving()
	if FireHack then
		local a, _ = GetKeyState('65')
		local s, _ = GetKeyState('83')
		local d, _ = GetKeyState('68')
		local w, _ = GetKeyState('87') 
		if a or s or d or w then
			return true
		end
	end
	
	-- There are no other unlocker wich can get key states yet...
	return false
end
```

----------

